# Looking For HO Slot Car Wholesale/Distributor



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

:wave: *Hello Slot Car Gang.  We are looking for a few HO Slot Car wholesalers/distributors. Your Help, is greatly appreciated. If you can, can you please post here? We need to get these thread bumping.  *

Thx HT Family!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If you're talking B-to-B sales (business to business), then contact AW, Racemasters (Tomy), Walthers (Lifelike), Mattel.


If you're just looking for a couple cases, try MotorCityToyz, Slotcar Johnnies, Jag Hobbies, etc...


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hell dlw. Thx for looking out. I'm getting into the Slot cars. 1/32 & HO.....slowly but surely. I'm starting to look for distributors, suppliers etc. 

Thank You soo dlw!


----------

